# Moszkowski Piano Concerto



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

So.. Long time ago since I have enjoyed a PC as much as this.

That said... Why doesn't anyone talk about it? And why so few recordings? Am I just easily amused? I can't stop listening to it!!


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Moszkowski's Piano Concerto is probably the first non-big-name concerto that I truly adored. I first came across it when I downloaded it out of curiosity from some random free music download website, and I loved it! I was so excited I showed it to one of my friends who doesn't usually listen to classical music, and even she loved it. Definitely an underrated piece.


----------



## Dimboukas (Oct 12, 2011)

It is a very beautiful concerto and easily accessible! I like it more than Chopin which it resembles. I don't understand why it is not often performed; perhaps it is rather behind its time. Or not? I don't know, what do you think?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't know, first time I heard it was liveoncert Hall in Gothenburg (ca. 2002), and the standing memory is that Moz' was done after the three first movements and that the _Allegro deciso_ did not add anything to the concerto. On the whole, after listening to Piers Lane's interpretation on Hyperion's Romantic Piano Concerto Vol 1, my impression stood, think the three first movements makes for a fine romantioc piano concerto!  (..ducking...)

/ptr


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree. That last movement doesn't add much. The three first movements are very good though.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ravndal said:


> I agree. That last movement doesn't add much. The three first movements are very good though.


Michael Ponti was a pianist who recorded such things that had disappeared,he did on LP for Vox and I have it.
But I would have thought that pianists would like Moskowski's work in general.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

moody said:


> But I would have thought that pianists would like Moskowski's work in general.


*Hyperion* has released most of Moz's oeuvre! Can't say anything stands out, it is mostly highly romantic, entertaining in the moment but very fleeting in memory.. 

/ptr


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

No apologies for ressucitating this thread - Moszkowski's Piano Concerto is a very pleasant way to spend 38 minutes (and on Naxos so it won't break your bank to try it out). 

There is heaps of his music - piano concertos, violin conceros, operas, chamber music song etc etc - only a tiny faction of which is recorded


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cool beans... this is another piece I am hoping to explore fairly soon then.


----------

